# Hacking of Shopping Cart Software



## saucypantalon (Jan 28, 2009)

I am in the process of choosing shopping cart software and have recently read on a few different websites, that quite a few users of the free CubeCart v3 have been hacked and on more than one occasion. Files being deleted and altered, pop-ups added and spam emails being sent to customers. Has anyone experienced anything like this? I was leaning more towards CubeCart but am now reconsidering.


----------



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

Oh no!! I was thinking about moving forward with CubeCart as well. Is this a big concern? What other options are there that are more safe??


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Opencart, zencart, oscommerce.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

ecwid is a good one also


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forget them, get into CS-Cart the best on the web for the money and has a t shirt designer addon for $280 that is good

John


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

johnbol1 said:


> Forget them, get into CS-Cart the best on the web for the money and has a t shirt designer addon for $280 that is good
> 
> John


$1000 for a multivendor option? No thanks, i'd rather buy a $150 template and use it at will..


----------



## BrianRichards (Dec 12, 2010)

For it's price, cs-cart is easily one of the top shopping carts out there. Just be aware that it is an absolute resource HOG (particularly RAM) and you will pretty much require a VPS for fast results.


----------



## bmc2 (Apr 4, 2011)

It was a gigantic pain to setup, but Magento has worked pretty well for me. I need to spend some more time with the theme, but the backend features are pretty robust.


----------

